# using middle name instead of first name



## setemupjoe (28 Feb 2007)

could anybody in the know tell me if there are any legal requirments to using your middle name as your first name ,ie sean patrick keane to patrick sean keane ? i want to use my middle name as my first in the future,can i just change various things like bank accounts,driving licence,passport,pps number etc.using my birth cert as evidence as both are my names ,or is it more complicated than that.i wish to use my fathers name (patrick)as my first name in future, my son is patrick too.


----------



## BrenG (28 Feb 2007)

There are no legal problems in using the shortened version of your name for Bank accounts i.e. changing from patrick Keane to sean Keane where Sean Patrick Keane is the name on your birthcert. For example I am 1 of the very many people who have always been known by my midle forename rather than my first forename. However when it comes to passports and PPs numbers they are issued in the format disclosed on your birth cert. It should cause no complications in just using your middle name for normal purposes and carrying ID documents disclosing the full names. Cheque books and credit cards etc will also be issued in your middle name if requested.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (28 Feb 2007)

Would it not be very confusing to have three people with the same name??

That being said, I know someone in the same position (let's call him Patrick James Smith).  He goes by 'James Smith' in everyday conversation, and on business cards, e-mail, etc.  However on documents like bank paperwork that need a signature he uses 'P J Smith' as his signature, so it doesn't matter what he signed up as, Patrick or James.  I have also seen people use 'P. James Smith' as their official name, in a case where they are known by their second name.


----------



## tiger (28 Feb 2007)

I've heard of people getting tripped up with this on international flights.  e.g. the passport has Sean Patrick & the credit card (& hence flight ticket) has only Patrick.  A world of pain!


----------



## setemupjoe (28 Feb 2007)

Thanks for that i'll try contacting the various institutions


----------



## BrenG (28 Feb 2007)

tiger said:


> I've heard of people getting tripped up with this on international flights. e.g. the passport has Sean Patrick & the credit card (& hence flight ticket) has only Patrick. A world of pain!


 
Never bothered me and I spend al my time travelling. Just make sure when booking that you put your full name (as Passport) on the flight ticket.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Feb 2007)

You can use [broken link removed] in _Ireland _but when it comes to reconciling your commonly used name(s) with official documents that might be another matter...


> How you earn your name is by use and repute. Effectively this means for most purposes, if someone wants to be known by their married name (or any other), then they just use this name and ask people to call them by it.


----------



## tiger (28 Feb 2007)

> Just make sure when booking that you put your full name (as Passport) on the flight ticket.


  Yes this is what you need to do.  Sometimes though if buying online, the ticket name has to match the card holder name.


----------



## march_hare (28 Feb 2007)

I am one of those who has always been known by my middle name. Just had pps and passport in my full 'original' name. 
I did change my passport to my middle name last year as its a pain to rememeber to book flights in my full name - its not a hassle if the name you are changing to is already on your birth cert and you can show usage of your middle name e.g. bank statement, utility bills have to be provided showing usage over a certain period of time.


----------



## niceoneted (28 Feb 2007)

Just spoke to my brother who is Joseph David but has always gone with David. He is David and the surname on his passport but there is a note on his passport that states he is Joseph David Surname. He informed me that he asled for this note as a specific request just in case there was any hassle and he also said that there was a part of the application form that he could do this on and that it was not an extra written letter. 

Loved the story re your proposal also. You old romantic dog!


----------



## anois (5 Mar 2007)

Whats the situation when John is on the birth cert but the person always uses the name Sean. Is there any problem that can arise. Sean is the name on bank accounts and even on passport.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Mar 2007)

If it comes to reconciling the passport with _"Sean" _on it against other documentation with _"John" _on it then surely there would be problems - if not here in _Ireland _then certainly abroad? Wouldn't like trying to explain such discrepancies to _US Homeland Security _and possibly other country's immigration authorities these days anyway...


----------



## Lauren (5 Mar 2007)

I think the note on the passport fixes this situation...
Had a friend known as Padraig but his birth cert and therefore passport said Patrick. Its totally acceptable in Ireland as it is known that Padraig is the Irish for Patrick. His passport has a little note that says something like ' the holder is commonly known as Padraig xxxxxx '


----------



## ClubMan (5 Mar 2007)

Is it guaranteed that foreign officials will accept this in all cases?


----------



## Crea (5 Mar 2007)

There is a section on the passport application for your commonly used name if different from your birthcert.
In my friends case her parents called her Anna but she's registered on her birthcert as Ann. So on her passport it says Anna in brackets.


----------

